# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Thylea [Odyssey of the Dragonlords]

## J.Edward

I'm glad I can finally show some of these from this project.
This region map of Thylea is from *Arcanum Worlds*’ new Odyssey of the Dragonlords setting. 
Arcanum Worlds is James Ohlen, Jesse Sky, and others who had worked together at Bioware or in the video game industry.

They’ve released a free players guide - here’s what they say about it…
“The Player’s Guide to Odyssey of the Dragonlords is a 28-page booklet that serves as a companion to the Odyssey of the Dragonlords campaign book.
The Player’s Guide provides you with everything you need to create a hero in the forgotten lands of Thylea.”

You can get that at *DriveThruRPG* or at *Modiphius*, who they’ve partnered with.

I worked with them last year to create 14 maps for this setting and will release more maps as the products they appear in are released. 
There’s also a city map that appears in the free Player’s Guide that I’ll post next week. 
I had a great time working with them and was happy to work with James on some other projects. I’ll keep you posted. Cheers, J  :Smile: 

I'd chat a bit more about the project, but I am out of coffee, so I have to run.
Priorities. Maps don't get made without coffee.  :Wink:

----------


## MapMappingMapped

...What can I say...?
 Oh. I know.
 Can I eat it?
More seriously, I adore this. Excellent style that sizzles with mood and intent and is a delight to the eye. The creature insets are so cool too!
and do i need mention the mountains?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

What MMM said!

----------


## Adfor

I love everything about this. Mytros truly inspires wonderment in my mind. An all around gem!

----------


## Domino44

Everyone of your maps are beautiful and this is no exception. Stunning is to put it simply. In particular I love the sword and shield compass.

----------


## Wingshaw

Fantastic, as always. Although, to be honest, the news that there'll be a J.Edward city map coming soon has me eagerly waiting  :Smile: 

Great work, John!

Wingshaw

----------


## Voolf

I always try to say this is my favourite style of yours, but then i bite my tongue, go back to your previous maps in different styles and admit to myself all of them are just too amaizing to pick one winner  :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

> ...What can I say...?
>  Oh. I know.
>  Can I eat it?
> More seriously, I adore this. Excellent style that sizzles with mood and intent and is a delight to the eye. The creature insets are so cool too!
> and do i need mention the mountains?


I feel like it might taste a bit salty, or possibly fishy.  :Surprised: 
Thanks MMM  :Very Happy: 



> What MMM said!


Thanks Greason  :Wink: 



> I love everything about this. Mytros truly inspires wonderment in my mind. An all around gem!


Thanks Adfor  :Smile:  Mytros was tricky, as there is a big city map it needed to match up to.
Nit sure when that will come out.



> Everyone of your maps are beautiful and this is no exception. Stunning is to put it simply. In particular I love the sword and shield compass.


Thank you Domino  :Smile: 
I did a few other versions before finally settling into that compass.
I had a lot of good ideas that ultimately just wouldn't look right.



> Fantastic, as always. Although, to be honest, the news that there'll be a J.Edward city map coming soon has me eagerly waiting 
> 
> Great work, John!
> 
> Wingshaw


Thanks Wingshaw  :Smile: 
It's technically more a town. 
The city map will be some time later.
I don't have a date on that yet.



> I always try to say this is my favourite style of yours, but then i bite my tongue, go back to your previous maps in different styles and admit to myself all of them are just too amaizing to pick one winner


Thanks Voolf  :Smile: 
I guess this is loosely the Skenara style.
It seems to be a popular choice, which is good.
I like working in this style.

----------


## Eilathen

Ahh...i was wondering when you'd share this! I downloaded the Player's Guide some days ago and was like "...i really hope they have a good map in it for the setting...*browsebrowsebrowse* .... WHAT?!! ... Best of all worlds!!!..." ... more or less ^^ Absolutely cool that we finally see this awesome style of yours in the RPG world. I really do hope that more publisher of RPGs will commission you (or other CG members with their huge talents) to bring settings to life. And, imnsho, this style is so very good for evoking flavor and therefore perfect for Campaign Settings.

Anyway, I stop gushing now ^^ Very well made map. And I think it's super cool that they did release that Player's Guide pdf for free. That's how you attract an audience!

If I can (and don't have to spread it around more), I will Rep. you.

----------


## kacey

This is awesome! I love, love, love all the little animals.

----------


## J.Edward

Thanks for all the rep comments  :Smile: 




> Ahh...i was wondering when you'd share this! I downloaded the Player's Guide some days ago and was like "...i really hope they have a good map in it for the setting...*browsebrowsebrowse* .... WHAT?!! ... Best of all worlds!!!..." ... more or less ^^ Absolutely cool that we finally see this awesome style of yours in the RPG world. I really do hope that more publisher of RPGs will commission you (or other CG members with their huge talents) to bring settings to life. And, imnsho, this style is so very good for evoking flavor and therefore perfect for Campaign Settings.
> 
> Anyway, I stop gushing now ^^ Very well made map. And I think it's super cool that they did release that Player's Guide pdf for free. That's how you attract an audience!
> 
> If I can (and don't have to spread it around more), I will Rep. you.


Thanks Eilathen  :Very Happy: 
I have some other projects that are suing this style. One I'm working on right now.
It's gonna be cool. It's for Low Fantasy Gaming.
I'm nearly done, but not sure when I'll be able to share that.

I was also involved with another project where they will be releasing a free guide too.
I'll keep you posted about that. I was supposed to do more maps for them, but there was a conflict on cost.
I don't think it is resolved. Not sure if it will resolve or not.



> This is awesome! I love, love, love all the little animals.


Thanks Kacey  :Very Happy: 
I'm trying to expand my life drawing, as I just don't do it often enough these days.
I want to add more creatures and have some fun plans for future maps.

----------


## MistyBeee

'commented this one on DA this morning, 'saw it also on IG and Tumblr, but everytime I see it I found new details to enjoy : this spire at the bottom, the splendid Mytros, the mysterious canyon in the Greater Steppes... It would need a whole life to explore just one of your maps.

----------


## UnstableGunEnthusiast

I remember seeing this (well, the top portion of this) on Instagram, way back when. It was still in black and white at the time, and I remember it, because I was really impressed with the gently rolling hills to the north. Exceptional map, as always.

----------


## Ilanthar

It's just glorious. The colors, the shield compass, the beasts & monsters... cherries on a splendid map!

----------


## J.Edward

> 'commented this one on DA this morning, 'saw it also on IG and Tumblr, but everytime I see it I found new details to enjoy : this spire at the bottom, the splendid Mytros, the mysterious canyon in the Greater Steppes... It would need a whole life to explore just one of your maps.


 :Very Happy:  It would have been fun to add more details, but then I would have to charge more than they wanted.



> I remember seeing this (well, the top portion of this) on Instagram, way back when. It was still in black and white at the time, and I remember it, because I was really impressed with the gently rolling hills to the north. Exceptional map, as always.


Thanks UGE  :Smile:  There's a bunch of little nuggets over on IG.
I often can't show a map I'm working on, but little hints can be dropped.



> It's just glorious. The colors, the shield compass, the beasts & monsters... cherries on a splendid map!


Thanks Ilanthar  :Smile:  
I'm going to add more creatures to maps. They are fun to have in there.
I've enjoyed seeing all of yours and that makes me want to up my game.  :Wink:

----------


## Lars

Very nice indeed! I always felt that any role-playing game needed good maps to draw you into the setting; more so even than good artwork. And this map certainly would do any game justice!

----------


## J.Edward

> Very nice indeed! I always felt that any role-playing game needed good maps to draw you into the setting; more so even than good artwork. And this map certainly would do any game justice!


Thanks Lars  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

For anyone interested - The campaign book is now running on *Kickstarter*  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Actually, this is a perfect timing as I just backed it. My only regret is the elevated international shipping but that's a classic on overseas CF campaigns.

I've said all the good I think of the map on DA, it is truly amazing and the feel of ancient Greece is here and not because of the satyrs and centaurs roaming the land. Looking at your map, I can feel the Pelion's forest calling, I can feel the Meteors hidden in the distant mist and smell the savage thyme rosemary and oregano heated by the dry sun. You are that good !

----------


## J.Edward

> Actually, this is a perfect timing as I just backed it. My only regret is the elevated international shipping but that's a classic on overseas CF campaigns.
> 
> I've said all the good I think of the map on DA, it is truly amazing and the feel of ancient Greece is here and not because of the satyrs and centaurs roaming the land. Looking at your map, I can feel the Pelion's forest calling, I can feel the Meteors hidden in the distant mist and smell the savage thyme rosemary and oregano heated by the dry sun. You are that good !


I know what you mean. I get killed on international shipping from EU/UK orders from kickstarter and other places.
One thing I do wish I had realized... the campaign is more dark and dire.
Which leaves my maps seeming a bit too bright and pleasant for the setting.
I may experiment with some techniques for making them a bit more dark and see what that looks like. Just for a test.

----------


## rdanhenry

> I know what you mean. I get killed on international shipping from EU/UK orders from kickstarter and other places.
> One thing I do wish I had realized... the campaign is more dark and dire.
> Which leaves my maps seeming a bit too bright and pleasant for the setting.
> I may experiment with some techniques for making them a bit more dark and see what that looks like. Just for a test.


Oh, no. They aren't too bright and pleasant. They're *ironically* bright and pleasant. Anybody can do a predictably "dark" map for a "dark" setting. A true artist eschews such pedestrian symbolism.

----------


## arsheesh

I know I've seen this before (must have been on DA).  Really enjoying all of the beasty illustrations you've been doing in your maps of late.  And that shield and sword compass rose is really something else.  Fantastic work, as always.

EDIT: I'll have to return and rep this piece when my wand is recharged.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## J.Edward

> Oh, no. They aren't too bright and pleasant. They're *ironically* bright and pleasant. Anybody can do a predictably "dark" map for a "dark" setting. A true artist eschews such pedestrian symbolism.


 :Very Happy:  I'll take that compliment. 
Thanks rdanhenry  :Wink: 



> I know I've seen this before (must have been on DA).  Really enjoying all of the beasty illustrations you've been doing in your maps of late.  And that shield and sword compass rose is really something else.  Fantastic work, as always.
> 
> EDIT: I'll have to return and rep this piece when my wand is recharged.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thanks Arsheesh  :Smile: 
I have enjoyed getting more creatures in these recent maps.

----------


## - JO -

Your cover is amazing !!!!
The continent looks huge, but I really love to see the city plan behind (actually I would love to see it full) !
Great job !

----------


## J.Edward

> Your cover is amazing !!!!
> The continent looks huge, but I really love to see the city plan behind (actually I would love to see it full) !
> Great job !


Thanks Joel  :Smile: 
Well, the big city map won't be out till they publish the campaign setting that is on kickstarter right now.
I'm not sure if they are going to be releasing poster size maps or just what's in the book.
Eventually, I will have rights to sell prints for some of them.
But that's a little ways down the road.

----------


## ThomasR

Posters for three of them at least (it made me go for physical reward with shipping, damn you John Stevenson ! I do not even play DND !)

----------


## J.Edward

> Posters for three of them at least (it made me go for physical reward with shipping, damn you John Stevenson ! I do not even play DND !)


Hehe, that's dedication.  :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

A lot to look at here but the thing that really got me (and got me pledging to the kickstarter) is how well you nailed the Greek feel of the land. From the terrains to the ornaments and the discreet beige of the parchment (you know I love those and this one is really subtle) paired with the cerulean blue ... All in all, another masterpiece that I cannot wait to get from the postman  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

> A lot to look at here but the thing that really got me (and got me pledging to the kickstarter) is how well you nailed the Greek feel of the land. From the terrains to the ornaments and the discreet beige of the parchment (you know I love those and this one is really subtle) paired with the cerulean blue ... All in all, another masterpiece that I cannot wait to get from the postman


You're are going to be pleasantly surprised by some of the other bits in there.
There's an apocalypse Thylea map.  :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

I'll welcome the surprise  :Wink:  BTW, I have several thread of yours that I want to comment on but they also deserve all the rep I can spread so, I'll wait for my wand to recharge before commenting on them  :Wink:

----------


## BrassArt

The map is truly stunning. Congratulations!

If I may ask a silly question: do you draw all of the "squiggly" lines in your forests individually, or do you have some way of speeding the process? Its my preferred method for drawing forests but it can be incredibly time consuming...

Again, great map!

----------


## J.Edward

> I'll welcome the surprise  BTW, I have several thread of yours that I want to comment on but they also deserve all the rep I can spread so, I'll wait for my wand to recharge before commenting on them


 :Wink: 



> The map is truly stunning. Congratulations!
> 
> If I may ask a silly question: do you draw all of the "squiggly" lines in your forests individually, or do you have some way of speeding the process? Its my preferred method for drawing forests but it can be incredibly time consuming...
> 
> Again, great map!


Thanks DK  :Smile: 
Sadly, all hand done. I tried making a brush for it, but the look was too consistent, too repetitive without enough variation to look organic.
It didn't go with all the other hand drawn stuff, and so looked really off.

----------


## Aldaron

I've only just discovered "Odyssey of the Dragonlords", but I'm already planning on running it as a campaign - I've loved Greek mythology since I studied Ancient History a few years ago. 

One thing, though - I don't know if I'm just not seeing it, but I can't seem to find a scale bar on the map. The campaign mentions the Sour Vintage being about 20 miles from Estoria, but that would make Thylea only about 120 miles across; that is, somewhat smaller than New Zealand. Seeing that it's referred to as a "lost continent" quite frequently, I'm figuring that I've missed something. 

If someone could set me straight, that would be terrific!  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

> I've only just discovered "Odyssey of the Dragonlords", but I'm already planning on running it as a campaign - I've loved Greek mythology since I studied Ancient History a few years ago. 
> 
> One thing, though - I don't know if I'm just not seeing it, but I can't seem to find a scale bar on the map. The campaign mentions the Sour Vintage being about 20 miles from Estoria, but that would make Thylea only about 120 miles across; that is, somewhat smaller than New Zealand. Seeing that it's referred to as a "lost continent" quite frequently, I'm figuring that I've missed something. 
> 
> If someone could set me straight, that would be terrific!


No, you didn't miss anything. It didn't make it into the final version.
I had a scale, but there was some uncertainty about whether it made sense overall.
In the final version, each square was 20 x 20 miles, such that the map covers about 160 x 220 miles.
There are many times when working on projects like this where they already have the text, but it conflicts with itself in various places.
It happens more than you would think. That's why more should get at least a basic map done earlier in the process.

----------


## Aldaron

> No, you didn't miss anything. It didn't make it into the final version.
> I had a scale, but there was some uncertainty about whether it made sense overall.
> In the final version, each square was 20 x 20 miles, such that the map covers about 160 x 220 miles.
> There are many times when working on projects like this where they already have the text, but it conflicts with itself in various places.
> It happens more than you would think. That's why more should get at least a basic map done earlier in the process.


Fantastic. Thanks, J. Edward. I absolutely LOVE the map - the first thing my daughter said when we were perusing it was how much she loved the font, and it put her in mind of the old "Jason and the Argonauts" movie  :Smile:  
Beautiful addition to a terrific campaign, IMO. 

Thanks again.

----------


## Topdecker

I came here for the map scale and was not disappointed!  Thanks for the lovely map.

----------


## Topdecker

I don't know if you are aware, but the maps for Odyssey of the Dragonlords were packaged up and are now sold on Roll20 independent of anything other than included tokens.

I have looked at exactly 2 maps of the 48 that are in the package.

The first map, which is the one that carries the title of this thread, has been skewed so that the x-axis is a bit longer than the y-axis.  Anyone overlaying a grid system is going to have trouble since the grid is off.  I can mess around and stretch it until it works, but man, I paid to have a functional, non-borked map.

Then they have a map entitled 'The Heartlands' which is basically a zoomed in section of Thylea.  Here is what I found on the provided map:



THE RED LINES ARE MINE AND CAN BE IGNORED - the giant sheering effect is what I am trying to illustrate.

As I have mentioned, I've examined just 2 maps and both are a bit of a mess.  I'm just looking for better versions of the maps.  I am more than a bit disappointed in the company that holds the rights to these especially since this is like defacing a piece of art.

Top

----------


## J.Edward

> Fantastic. Thanks, J. Edward. I absolutely LOVE the map - the first thing my daughter said when we were perusing it was how much she loved the font, and it put her in mind of the old "Jason and the Argonauts" movie  
> Beautiful addition to a terrific campaign, IMO. 
> 
> Thanks again.


 :Very Happy:  Thanks Aldaron. I always enjoy hearing when kids enjoy my maps.



> I came here for the map scale and was not disappointed!  Thanks for the lovely map.


Thanks  :Smile: 



> I don't know if you are aware, but the maps for Odyssey of the Dragonlords were packaged up and are now sold on Roll20 independent of anything other than included tokens.
> 
> I have looked at exactly 2 maps of the 48 that are in the package.
> 
> The first map, which is the one that carries the title of this thread, has been skewed so that the x-axis is a bit longer than the y-axis.  Anyone overlaying a grid system is going to have trouble since the grid is off.  I can mess around and stretch it until it works, but man, I paid to have a functional, non-borked map.
> 
> Then they have a map entitled 'The Heartlands' which is basically a zoomed in section of Thylea.  Here is what I found on the provided map:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is disconcerting, and I know that would annoy me as a customer too.
I don't know who they got to handle their map conversion.
I think they had some sort of deal with Modiphius about distribution, but am not sure if Modiphius would have handled this sort of thing or not.
I also know that graphic designers feel free to push and resize things as they see fit to make something look the way they want, not taking into consideration that it is sized a certain way for a reason.
Like a square on a map... it's like that for a reason. sigh. I have seen resizing before on maps of mine, in ways I didn't like.
But, there isn't much I can do about it when it's a commission.

----------


## Topdecker

> But, there isn't much I can do about it when it's a commission.


No, and I hope that you did not think that I was complaining to you.  I really just wanted you to be aware of how badly they've botched things. 

At any rate, I complained rather bitterly to Roll20 and they kindly refunded the purchase price.  

Top

----------


## J.Edward

> No, and I hope that you did not think that I was complaining to you.  I really just wanted you to be aware of how badly they've botched things. 
> 
> At any rate, I complained rather bitterly to Roll20 and they kindly refunded the purchase price.  
> 
> Top


Nods. I understand. I'm glad you were able to get refunded.
Though you should have had a need to be, but that is life.

----------

